# Moving bits and bobs from NZ to germany



## normie (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi everybody

I've just made the hardest decision of my life: after 10 years in NZ I will move back to Germany to be closer to family, especially my sick mother. Fingers crossed it was the right decision -but that's a whole 'nother can of worms.....

I am now looking at shipping some stuff home and would love to get some advice and hear your stories!

I am thinking about taking about 10 boxes (mostly clothes) and a few items of furniture (2 armchairs, chest of drawers, bedside tables), a road bike, big floor lamp, and some art and picture frames.

I've been requesting a few quotes, got one back that was $3100, the other 4500 from a german company.

Does anyone have any good advice, can suggest a company etc? Is it cheaper to use a NZ company or a german one? Is it cheaper to have my stuff moved to another (more frequented) country, ie somewhere in england or to amsterdam?

Thanks a lot in advance and please do tell me that everything will be ok....! *sobs hysterically*

cheers
Nora

**please excuse the double post, i popped this in the NZ forum as well**


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

In general, for an international move, there will be a local company at your end doing the packing and transport to harbour, another one transports the stuff internationally and then a third one, local to the destination, transporting from harbour and unpacking.
The company you get a quote from has thus no control over what happens outside of the border (and they often do not tell you this!).
There are a few (very few) really international moving companies - and those should be preferred in my opinion!


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

But I see that you have just a few boxes!
What I said above is true for full moves of a container (worth it only if you make it at least half full). For your purpose, send the few boxes by postal mail and you'll be fine. (Cheaper too!)


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

We had the same issue and ended up flying with our bikes and some extra luggage and left everything else behind. 

Anyway, depending on where you live (in NZ and Germany) you can use air freight services (like EX Baggage in NZ, TNT, ec.) if you can bring everything to the airport and also pick it at an airport up. They do airport to airport only, which is considerably cheaper than door to door.


----------



## ashonayacht (Apr 6, 2014)

We used Conroys and had excellent service. 4 cubicmetres for 3500 NZD with them packing/unpacking.


----------

